# When should I harvest White Widow?



## Stonerman (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello. I was hoping to get some opinions on when I should harvest my Seedsman White Widow. Right now the trichomes are about 75% cloudy and the rest are clear with an amber one here and there.

I am looking for more of an uplifting high with good antidepressive effect where I can still be functional if I have to, but at the same time just a touch of the indica stone to where I could relax and zone out on tv or a video game if I wanted.

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2009)

I would suggest that you harvest the plant in stages.  Take part of it when the trichs are about 10% amber for that up high you want.  Harvest the rest later for that more Indica kicked-back high.


----------



## Stonerman (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Hemp Goddess, I think I will try that. When I harvest this way, does it stunt the plant? If so, about how long? What is a good amount to take at each chop?

Thanks again!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 14, 2009)

I too like the upbeat high, AI let my WW go 10 weeks, gives me about 20% amber with mostly cloudy.


----------



## danfinance2008 (Dec 14, 2009)

i was wondering if you dont mind answering a question

what was the smell like during flower?


----------



## Stonerman (Dec 14, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I too like the upbeat high, AI let my WW go 10 weeks, gives me about 20% amber with mostly cloudy.


 
Yep, nothing beats that upbeat high where I get a permanent Joker grin   Are there any that are still clear at that point? I just reached 9 weeks and there is still a good 20% clear.


----------



## Stonerman (Dec 14, 2009)

danfinance2008 said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you dont mind answering a question
> 
> what was the smell like during flower?


 
For me there was not much smell at all until about week 6 or 7 then it started to smell kind of like rotting fruit. Nothing too overpowering or skunky though.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 15, 2009)

Stonerman said:
			
		

> Yep, nothing beats that upbeat high where I get a permanent Joker grin   Are there any that are still clear at that point? I just reached 9 weeks and there is still a good 20% clear.



You always have some clear as they continue to produce.


----------



## Stonerman (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Growdude!


----------

